# Need advice on 65 GTO Qtrs



## andy65 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am helping a friend on his 65 Gto, He has rust on the drivers qtr lip and lower panel behind the tire, The pass side qtr has some pretty good dents in it as well. If it was my car I would replace both qtrs. and inner wheelhouse, However upon looking or 65 gto qrts, It doesn't seem like there is a ton of selection, compared to some of the newer gto's. I would like to know who has replaced them and what company they went with and how the fit as well. Bodylines lining up and overall quality of sheet metal. I will try to post up a few pictures tomorrow and see If I can get Andy to start a build thread. 
Thanks in advance...


----------



## andy65 (Mar 9, 2015)

andy65 said:


> I am helping a friend on his 65 Gto, He has rust on the drivers qtr lip and lower panel behind the tire, The pass side qtr has some pretty good dents in it as well. If it was my car I would replace both qtrs. and inner wheelhouse, However upon looking or 65 gto qrts, It doesn't seem like there is a ton of selection, compared to some of the newer gto's. I would like to know who has replaced them and what company they went with and how the fit as well. Bodylines lining up and overall quality of sheet metal. I will try to post up a few pictures tomorrow and see If I can get Andy to start a build thread.
> Thanks in advance...


Anybody replace these before?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Andy, welcome. Pictures would be good. Not sure I would replace the entire quarter based on what you have said here. Matt


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with Matthew, keep the originals if possible, replacing the whole quarters can be a nightmare for the novice.


----------



## andy65 (Mar 9, 2015)

Left qtrs has rust and damage on left lower edge and rust on lower behind tire.right quarter has damage stretched area..and no rust. I was thinking cutting below bodyline and staying out of trunk opening a d door jam area


----------



## PontiacPaul (Dec 22, 2014)

*65 gto quarters*

I wish mine were that good I have been researching this a lot and will be buying the complete repo quarters and only using the pieces that are rotted. the problem as you know 65s are long and flat that is where the repros stop nitemare to get flat. im going to cut out the rust get the Crimping tool and make patches out of cardboard . Fit them and transfer to the repros and piece them in. As soon as this snow is gone in august. Also try to pick them up instead of shipping. Im gonna make the trip to ames to get them so I can see for myself. When the supplier say they have 2 avail.to choose from: not so good and just ok for another 100 each. good luck keep us posted.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Those don't look bad at all. However you might be surprised how much rust can be hiding behind that wheel lip where it's just peeking through now. Speaking as someone who did replace a full quarter on my '69, I can tell you that it's a HUGE job and not one to be entered into lightly. Start to finish, it probably took me a couple months to do it and that doesn't include paint. That time was taken up getting the old panel off (actually one of the hardest parts of the job) and getting the new one fitted and welded. Looking at yours, unless there's a whole lot of damage that just isn't visible, I'd definitely go with patches.

Bear


----------



## andy65 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replys guys, I am with you on the rust, It always goes farther then what you can see,, Just how far is the question on this car. I would always prefer to use oem sheetmetal. However, what is going to be a better end product, It seems the rust always comes back, Maybe 5 years Maybe 10,,I personally think the best way would be to install new outer wheel house panels and quarters. Leaving the trunk and door and door jam area original. I am pretty comfortable with the labor. I have quite a bit of experience in the collision industry.


----------

